# Family games suitable for all ages?



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Looking for some suggestions for games that would be fun to play at our family Holiday gatherings, suitable for all ages ~ from the 5 & 7 year old grandkids (maybe with a little help), to the 70-ish great grandparents . 
After Thanksgiving dinner, I was thinking that it would have been a great idea to play some games, & maybe would have helped the in-laws mingle a bit .... but we don't have anything suitable. (Cards Against Humanity is hardly family-friendly, :lol:!)

So, I want to get some games now for our Christmas get-togethers; thanks for any ideas!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I like Apples to Apples. All ages can play it together.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

+1 for Apples to Apples.
Also try Uno.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

back gammon, charades, trivial pursuit. card games: spades hearts 500 bid euchre Pinochle. sorry if these card game are not what your looking for. no money like black jack or poker....we played penny ante poker at christmas


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Parker Brothers' "Sorry". Love that board game! Played it as a kid with my brother and folks; I was never "Sorry" I did.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Bumping this up ..... 

Any more suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

apologies - I haven't got time to find American links to the games, but I strongly recommend "The Great Turtle Race" by Reimer Knizia - it is simple to learn to play, it is quick to play, and yet adults can also enjoy it a lot as you have to bluff to avoid people knowing which turtle you are 
http://www.myfirstgames.sg/the-great-turtle-race.html and there is a nice video (in Polish but you can easily see what to do) to show how it is played 



 ..... (just seen on the web that it is also called 'Ribbit' - its the same game in a different box https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/9441/ribbit)

Another great game is the unlikely-named 'Chicken Cha Cha Cha' - a simple memory-recall game that people enjoy at ages from young children to adults. https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/3570/chicken-cha-cha-cha

and finally (for the moment) the very simple and easy to play 'Tumbling Monkeys' is a good one for mixed-age groups (and also for adults) - it is widely available second-hand in the UK as well as new.

enjoy!


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I come from a family of "hard-core" boardgamers. We have about a hundred table top games among us. I have a six-year old son who can handle the following games pretty well (needs only a little help) and would be good gateway family games for you if you are just getting into the hobby:
_Outfoxed!_





_King of Tokyo_









_Ticket to Ride_





_Carcassonne_





Once your child is older and can read and write fluently, a game that is better IMO than Apples to Apples but has a similar mechanic is _Say Anything_. We laugh more than with Apples to Apples.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok i gotta show this one from face book and found it on you tube..she give the name of this game.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Do an old fashioned Ludo, always fun. :devil:


----------

